# Bleeding lump on face? Help!



## Amy Symes (Jul 31, 2018)

I recently returned from a week long camping trip where I had a pet sitter taking care of my hedgie (just food and water). When I returned, I checked on her (but didn’t take her out, she was sleeping) noticed everything seemed ok, and went to take her out a couple days later. 
The second I took her out of the cage I noticed this lump on her face the size of a grape on her face. It is scabbed and red and bloody. I phoned all the vets in my area, but they are all booked. I attempted to rinse off the blood in her fur, but it is still bleeding. There is also some blood in the cage. She appears to be eating and drinking.

Does anyone know what it could be? I thought it looked a bit like an abscess. Or what to do in the meantime?


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

It's hard to say what it could be. You need to find an emergency vet as soon as possible. Try to keep the cage and that area clean meanwhile.


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

You need to find an emergency animal hospital or call back the vets and ask for an emergency appointment, they usually have allotted time kept free for emergencies. Whatever it is, it looks like it could be badly infected and needs treated urgently. Your hedgie is probably in a lot of pain too. 

I hope you can get her seen asap, please keep us posted ♡


----------



## Amy Symes (Jul 31, 2018)

I got into a vet today, so we will see


----------



## HedgieHugger7 (Aug 29, 2017)

Your poor little one! Hoping that the vet can help her. Please let it us know how it goes.


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Oh so glad to hear you found somewhere that would see her straightaway! 

Let us know how it goes, hoping they can help her ♡


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It's most likely an oral tumor. They seem to develop almost overnight and unfortunately are very common in hedgehogs.


----------



## Amy Symes (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks for the concern! The vet said she is otherwise very healthy, and still has a good quality of life, so that’s good. The is unsure of what the lump is, so she sent a sample to the lab, and in the meantime I have anti inflammatorys and anti biotics to give her. Luckily she was very good for the vet, and tries to eat the syringe when giving the medicine, which makes my life easier!


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

I was worried it could've been an oral tumor  

Vet sounds really knowledgeable so hopefully she's in good hands and the medication helps some. Would surgery be an option? My vet previously showed me images of hedgies with oral cancer and some even had surgery to remove it. 

Well that's good she at least likes the medication! ^^
Hoping for the best for her, keep us posted on her condition ♡


----------



## Amy Symes (Jul 31, 2018)

It is in fact cancer. Considering she is three and a half, the surgery is $500, and that the vet doubts they would be able to get it all, she will not be going through surgery. As for now, she is living her best life, and is very happy. She is enjoying roaming around the living room twice a day, and eating lots of treats. Once she stops eating and drinking, I will sadly have to put her down.


----------



## LuckFupus458 (Jul 30, 2018)

I am so sorry about your little hedgie's diagnosis. Sending all healing, peaceful and loving vibes your way <3


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Oh I so sorry to hear it's cancerous  

I'm glad she's still active and it isn't effecting her much. Wishing all the best for her, give her lots of cuddles, attention and mealies ♡


----------

